# Chewing vs. Stinging



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

I know nothing about this but am curious about what it feels like?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The Russians do seem to pull hair and head butt more. I haven't noticed that with the MN hygienics though.


----------

